# How can I get rid of blanket weed in my freshwater tropical aquarium?



## Brazilianandy (Apr 9, 2010)

I have both livebearers and egg layers, plants and moss. Some blanket weed came in on some moss that I bought a few months ago. How can I get ride of it? I have seen blanket weed killer for pond use. Is this ok to use in my case?
Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------

